# Commisso: chiusura a breve o salta tutto.



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.

Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.

*Commisso è pronto a versare i 32 mln ad Elliott più altri 180 mln (il finanziamento da restituire ad Elliott) più 150 milioni da iniettare nel club rossonero. I restanti 123 milioni dei bondi, dovrebbero essere rifinanziati con banche Usa ed advisor. 

*I Ricketts? Al momento sono molto indietro rispetto a Commisso. Potrebbero rientrare in corsa nel caso in cui il Milan finisse ad Elliott.

*L'altra carta, per Li, è quella di chiedere un ennesimo prestit*o per rimborsare i 32 mln ad Elliott e non perdere tutto subito. Ma poi dovrebbe affrontare lo scoglio dei 380 mln da restituire al fondo entro ottobre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Sarò scemo e probabilmente non ne capisco nulla, ma io tifo Elliott.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



ecco come immaginavo. Il problema è sempre quello, la valutazione. Tutte a noi, allucinante.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ecco come immaginavo. Il problema è sempre quello, la valutazione. Tutte a noi, allucinante.



Chissà se è sempre lo stesso a fare la valutazione...


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## ps18ps (25 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarò scemo e probabilmente non ne capisco nulla, ma io tifo Elliott.



per me eliott sarebbe peggio


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



Ah ma siamo tornati al closing?
Tra slitte, due diligences, preliminari, filtraggi di pessimismo, divergenze tra valutazioni, deadlines inventate sembra tutto come l'anno scorso.
Manca solo il celeberrimo "c'è gelo", ridiamo per non piangere!

Comunque, spero che si chiuda il prima possibile in qualche modo.
Ma si sa, chi vive sperando...


----------



## James45 (25 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarò scemo e probabilmente non ne capisco nulla, ma io tifo Elliott.



Non sei scemo  ... a quel che ho capito finora se Commisso inciampa, la palla va a Eliot, poi si inserisce Rickett che dribbla l'Uefa in uscita e va in gol!


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



Oh, anche Commisso fa rifinanziamenti... Questa storia poi che Li vada in giro a chiedere prestiti fa ridere. Fa ridere anche se fosse vera, nel caso glieli concedano sempre...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà se è sempre lo stesso a fare la valutazione...



eh già...chissà..


----------



## James45 (25 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah ma siamo tornati al closing?
> Tra slitte, due diligences, preliminari, filtraggi di pessimismo, divergenze tra valutazioni, deadlines inventate sembra tutto come l'anno scorso.
> Manca solo il celeberrimo "c'è gelo", ridiamo per non piangere!
> 
> ...



Ma secondo te l'anno prossimo saremo qui a parlarne ancora con un altro soggetto??? Mi sento poco bene


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



spero salti tutto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



"Non manca chi vuole comprare, manca la volontà di vendere" (cit.)


----------



## Gito (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'altra carta, per Li, è quella di chiedere un ennesimo prestit*o per rimborsare i 32 mln ad Elliott e non perdere tutto subito. Ma poi dovrebbe affrontare lo scoglio dei 380 mln da restituire al fondo entro ottobre.



Sarebbe la sua pietra tombale, impossibile che prende questa soluzione in considerazione...
Se salta tutto ci danno 10 anni fuori dalla coppe e ci tolgono pure le 7 champions per l'incazzatura 
Perderebbe cosi tanto valore che non tirerebbe su neanche i soldi per ripagare Elliot vendendo il club ad ottobre...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



Da un lato dire: staccate la spina a Lì subito

Dall'altro, perso per perso sto giro valutiamo il meglio possibile..ammesso a Lì interessi o cerchi solo chi offre di più..

Va anche detto che Lì ha le ore contate..non troverà mai i 32 milioni entro il 10/07


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Saltasse tutto bisognerebbe andare al 6 luglio e quindi almeno al 13. Sarebbe un casino, anche perchè non so se la UEFA ci attenderebbe


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



e vuoi vedere che alla fine tutto si chiude con un nulla di fatto?


----------



## kipstar (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ecco come immaginavo. Il problema è sempre quello, la valutazione. Tutte a noi, allucinante.



è sempre stato questo il problema.
non trovando un compratore a quelle cifre è stato dato mandato ad un collettore di capitali....
purtroppo i tempi si sono ristretti e probabilmente qualcosa è andato storto....ma non è che in un anno si possa credere che chi haspeso 750 possa rivendere a 500.....se non con delle grosse perdite.

purtroppo in mezzo ci sono i tifosi......


----------



## Manue (25 Giugno 2018)

Mi piacerebbe rimanesse YongHong Li, che trovasse i 32mln per Elliot, e che ad ottobre rimborsi i 380mln...
Perché sono pazzo direte voi ?

No, perché sono usurato, non ce la faccio più a star dietro a tutte le notizie, 
passare da momenti di speranza a disperazione...è solo calcio è vero, ma il calcio nella mia vita personale è importante!

Sono stanco...stanchissimo...
non riesco neanche a capire quali notizie siano attendibili o meno, l'unica consolazione è la solidarietà del forum, non si affronta tutto questo da soli...

stanno giocando con i nostri sentimenti!


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Povero Li, tra incudine e martello, vittima sacrificale del Milan e del Banana. Bisognerà farli un monumento e il suo caso studiato nelle università come sfiga imprenditoriale cosmica. Chi glielo ha fatto fare. 
.

Commisso ha fiutato il cadavere, ma a questo punto, se c'è da ricostruire da macerie polverosissime, preferirei ancor di + i Ricketts.


----------



## sacchino (25 Giugno 2018)

A me sembra, forse mi sbaglierò, ma più una trattativa tra Commisso e il Nano che con Li.


----------



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



L'ultima opzione di Li di un altro prestito, sarebbe la fine di tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> L'ultima opzione di Li di un altro prestito, sarebbe la fine di tutto.



deve restituire interessi e parte del bond. La vedo dura sinceramente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da un lato dire: staccate la spina a Lì subito
> 
> Dall'altro, perso per perso sto giro valutiamo il meglio possibile..ammesso a Lì interessi o cerchi solo chi offre di più..
> 
> Va anche detto che Lì ha le ore contate..non troverà mai i 32 milioni entro il 10/07



Secondo me li trova eccome...
Alla fine, se giochino deve essere, durerà fino ad ottobre in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ci metto un euro di tasca mia sul fatto che salterà tutto e la gente andrà fuori di testa per il fallimento di una trattativa *mai esistita*


----------



## uolfetto (25 Giugno 2018)

boh non si capisce niente. su ricketts non si sente più nulla. speriamo bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me li trova eccome...
> Alla fine, se giochino deve essere, durerà fino ad ottobre in un modo o nell'altro



Questo se non si fosse messa di mezzo la Uefa, che ha sparigliato le carte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo se non si fosse messa di mezzo la Uefa, che ha sparigliato le carte.



A mente fredda, secondo me quest continuo rimandare la sentenza è poisitivo.
Significa che ci sono sicuramente contatti tra UEFA, Li e advisor di Commisso (o chi per lui, finora non si sa nulla e mr x puo essere chiunque), e probabilmente la sentenza sarà tarata in base a come va a finire il cambio di proprietà.
Se restiamo a Li-Elliot, stangatona.
Se andiamo ceduti a una personalità seria e definita, tarallucci e vino.


----------



## Goro (25 Giugno 2018)

Salta tutto, la UEFA con l'attesa vuole bruciare l'ennesima furbata in atto

Come leggevo qui oggi, le trattative serie si fanno in silenzio ed escono dopo l'ufficialità, solo con il Milan succedono queste telenovele indice di infiniti teatrini


----------



## ps18ps (25 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Salta tutto, la UEFA con l'attesa vuole bruciare l'ennesima furbata in atto
> 
> Come leggevo qui oggi, le trattative serie si fanno in silenzio ed escono dopo l'ufficialità, solo con il Milan succedono queste telenovele indice di infiniti teatrini



scusa dove vedi teatrini? siamo arrivati alla chiusura o meno delle trattative, ed è saltato fuori tutto solo per mitigare la sentenza uefa, questa è una trattativa che va avanti da mesi


----------



## Goro (25 Giugno 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusa dove vedi teatrini? siamo arrivati alla chiusura o meno delle trattative, ed è saltato fuori tutto solo per mitigare la sentenza uefa, questa è una trattativa che va avanti da mesi



Intanto i Ricketts non fanno teatrini, e hanno un background molto più serio dell'amicone di Infront


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

Scusate ma se uno vuole 750 mln e l'altro ne vuole spendere 500 mi sembra ovvio che un ultimatum ci avvicina di piu al "salta tutto" che alla "chiusura".

Non ballano 2 o 3 mln...


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Giugno 2018)

Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.



Quoto. É assurdo.


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.



daccordissimo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.


sinceramente lo stavo pensando anche io...non capisco perché tutto questo amore per ricketts che nessuno aveva mai sentito nominare e questa ostilità per sto commisso….magari ricketts è uno che con la sua gestione oculata ci mette 50 anni a farci tornare competitivi e invece l'altro vuoi perché è più anziano vuoi per orgoglio personale fa un'azione diciamo più aggressiva fin da subito...tipo il vecchio silvio…

o magari saranno entrambi validi o entrambi pessimi...chi lo sa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Quoto. É assurdo.





sballotello ha scritto:


> daccordissimo





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.





Non ci vuole molto a capire il senso, già ribadito più volte da più persone. Da una parte abbiamo una famiglia che ha già alle spalle un progetto sportivo di successo, dall'altra un 70enne con legami poco chiari con alcuni soggetti e l'esperienza dei Cosmos dell'anno scorso non proprio edificante...


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...



Non mi ricordo le cifre esatte, ma Li deve avere cacciato di tasca sua circa 300 milioni, se accettasse una valutazione di 500 perderebbe tutto. Perché dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## Gito (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

ross e' meglio...


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Cosa può fare un cognome. Tipo la famiglia Kennedy oppure Mc Donald's (citazione del film).
Tra un Commisso e Famiglia Ricketts non c'è gara.

Comunque forse il meglio sarebbe Stephen Ross che ricorda come nome Steve Jobs


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sinceramente lo stavo pensando anche io...non capisco perché tutto questo amore per ricketts che nessuno aveva mai sentito nominare e questa ostilità per sto commisso….magari ricketts è uno che con la sua gestione oculata ci mette 50 anni a farci tornare competitivi e invece l'altro vuoi perché è più anziano vuoi per orgoglio personale fa un'azione diciamo più aggressiva fin da subito...tipo il vecchio silvio…
> 
> o magari saranno entrambi validi o entrambi pessimi...chi lo sa...


Sono i soliti giudizi comuni alla maggior parte dei tifosi che bollano come fenomeni o scarsi giocatori visti su you tube, su football manager o in un quarto d’ora di partita ai mondiali
Nel caso specifico applicato ad un quadro dirigenziale
La verità è che nessuno può dire se sia meglio l’uno o l’altro. Di certo sono entrambi meglio di Li, e probabilmente entrambi non sono il sogno di ogni tifoso. Poi anche a me ispira più fiducia ricketts. Ma cosi a sentimento, non per altro


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo le cifre esatte, ma Li deve avere cacciato di tasca sua circa 300 milioni, se accettasse una valutazione di 500 perderebbe tutto. Perché dovrebbe farlo?


Perchè tra 10 giorni perde il Milan, dettaglio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Restate in topic, rispettate le idee e quotate le news


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

quello che mi sembra molto strano e' che li non possa versare 32 milioni dopo che ne ha tirati fuori molti di piu'... non mi sorprenderei se versasse in tempo tale somma e far restare tutti con un palmo di naso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> quello che mi sembra molto strano e' che li non possa versare 32 milioni dopo che ne ha tirati fuori molti di piu'... non mi sorprenderei se versasse in tempo tale somma e far restare tutti con un palmo di naso...



Be se continui a chiedere prestiti con interesse al 30% è normale che prima o poi tutti ti chiudano i rubinetti. Gli rimangono solo gli strozzini illegali con interessi al 100%.

Quello che non comprendo è la sua strategia, se anche fossimo andati in champion non credo sarebbe cambiato qualcosa a livello finanziario. Immagino credesse di poter rifinanziare il debito a tassi meno pesanti di quelli richiesti, ma agli avranno sbattuto le porte in faccia


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Giugno 2018)

Li non cederà mai il 100% delle sue partecipazioni. La sua scalata al Milan a colpi di prestiti, scatole cinesi, grossi guai a Chinatown e chi più ne ha più ne metta è basata sull'obiettivo, pure dichiarato ai tempi, di portare il Milan ad essere quotato in borsa, quindi per lui non avrebbe senso mollare il colpo ora, nonostante le scadenze pressanti.

Probabilmente lo stallo è sulla valutazione, reale o in prospettiva, dell'asset Milan, non sulla percentuale da cedere. Io credo che alla fine farà un po' come fece Thohir con Suning, arrivando poi a cedere la totalità delle quote solamente dopo la quotazione in borsa (e dopo averci fatto un bel gruzzolo, ovviamente).

Su chi sia meglio per noi è difficile dirlo. Come qualcuno ha fatto presente, il 99,99% del forum una settimana fa non aveva mai sentito nominare nessuno dei possibili acquirenti, per cui mi sembra inutile "tifare" per l'uno o per l'altro. 

Semmai rendiamoci conto che ormai le squadre di calcio sono considerate un business e come tali verranno trattate, ci saranno sempre più proprietari (investitori) stranieri e bisognerà abbandonare presto l'idea romantica del presidente che lega il proprio nome a una squadra durante decadi, coprendone le spese con l'azienda di famiglia (i vari Moratti, Berlusconi, ma anche i vari Corioni o Campedelli, per citare realtà più "provinciali").


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> deve restituire interessi e parte del bond. La vedo dura sinceramente.


Quindi la cifra che dovrebbe rimborsare è superiore ai 32 milioni che doveva versare inizialmente?



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...


----------



## King of the North (25 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Salta tutto, la UEFA con l'attesa vuole bruciare l'ennesima furbata in atto
> 
> Come leggevo qui oggi, le trattative serie si fanno in silenzio ed escono dopo l'ufficialità, solo con il Milan succedono queste telenovele indice di infiniti teatrini



Mi spiace contraddirti ma Commisso ad oggi non ha reso pubblica una sola parola, qui di teatrini non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra. Chiaro che, dopo settimane serrate, le notizie trapelano, ma da parte di Commisso nessun teatrino, nessuna nota pubblica. Gli unici ad aver reso pubblico l'interesse per il Milan è stata la famiglia Ricketts.


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2018)

Sinceramente io mi sento garantito e tutelato non solo e non tanto dalle figure in quanto tali di Ricketts e Commisso, ma soprattutto dalla loro fattispecie intrinseca di magnati americani.

Intendo dire che da un lato agiscono in un tessuto normativo e di controllo finanziario, quello USA, che dall'alto del loro patrimonio non può che ricercare nella trasparenza un requisito essenziale, che per esempio le torbide vicende cinesi o thailandesi non hanno permesso.

Dall'altro lato parliamo di due che ce l'hanno fatta e che non hanno crisi economica interna o della propria produzione e devono quindi inventarsi qualcosa. Per farla breve, non hanno bisogno del Milan per i propri affari diretti, se non in modo simile in cui lo ebbe Silvietto all'epoca per la sua immagine.

Poi tutto può essere, per esempio mi immaginerei un ruolo di Commisso anche nella politica calcistica italiana sfruttando le sue conoscenze a livello di media e promozione mediatica, ma provenienza e caratteristiche intrinseche di questi due soggetti non possono che rassicurare.

Se non sono loro, cambia tutto.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Commisso vuole chiudere in fretta la trattativa con Li per l'acquisto del Milan. L'italo americano vuole chiudere entro il fine settimana. In caso contrario, la trattativa rischia di saltare definitivamente.
> 
> Commisso valuta il Milan 500 milioni. Li 750. Se Li accettasse l'offerta di Commisso riuscirebbe ad incassare qualcosa, se il Milan finisse ad Elliott, il cinese perderebbe tutto o quasi.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà se è sempre lo stesso a fare la valutazione...



Per me pure sti Rickett sono tutta una montatura alla Galatioto, scapperanno appena capiranno (o presumibilmente non capiranno) cosa ci sia dietro.
Mi sono quasi arreso. Non ce lo possiamo riprendere il Milan, è suo e se lo porterà nella tomba.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io mi sento garantito e tutelato non solo e non tanto dalle figure in quanto tali di Ricketts e Commisso, ma soprattutto dalla loro fattispecie intrinseca di magnati americani.
> 
> Intendo dire che da un lato *agiscono in un tessuto normativo e di controllo finanziario, quello USA, che dall'alto del loro patrimonio non può che ricercare nella trasparenza un requisito essenziale, che per esempio le torbide vicende cinesi o thailandesi non hanno permesso.
> *
> ...



bravo!! concordo assolutamente soprattutto per la prima parte che è quello che ho cercato di spiegare ad Aron.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fantastico comunque vedere gente schierata per i ricketts o per commisso quando fino a settimana scorsa nessuna sapeva chi fossero. E anche oggi si sanno 4 informazioni in croce, ma uno va bene e l’altro sarebbe una sciagura.



Cosa ci sarebbe di così assurdo? I nomi sono usciti ora, quindi è anche normale che se ne parli adesso. Ed è anche normale che ci siano delle preferenze, visto che da una parte c'è una famiglia che nello sport sta avendo successo, dall'altra un miliardario italo-americano che ha fatto di recente una battaglia per la lega calcistica americana e ha una squadra che non gioca. C'è chi può preferire la prima soluzione, chi l'altra.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Giugno 2018)

Non ho seguito molto la vicenda, chi sia questo e soprattutto perchè Li dovrebbe vendere ( o perdere? ) tutto se ha sempre dichiarato che lui vuole il Milan ed è sempre venuto allo stadio quando poteva. Se qualcuno ha voglia di illuminarmi mi farebbe piacere, soprattutto vorrei capire chi pagherà tutti i debiti ad Elliot.

Ma giusto per capire, un Pallotta ha più o meno soldi di Commisso? Sapete il suo patrimonio?


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io mi sento garantito e tutelato non solo e non tanto dalle figure in quanto tali di Ricketts e Commisso, ma soprattutto dalla loro fattispecie intrinseca di magnati americani.
> 
> Intendo dire che da un lato agiscono in un tessuto normativo e di controllo finanziario, quello USA, che dall'alto del loro patrimonio non può che ricercare nella trasparenza un requisito essenziale, che per esempio le torbide vicende cinesi o thailandesi non hanno permesso.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe un'operazione simile (fatte le dovute proporzioni tra i costi e ricavi generati dai club) a quella fatta dai Glazer con il Manchester United (che peraltro, anche in quel caso fu comprato con denaro preso in prestito, ma sembra che qui non se ne ricordi nessuno).

In pratica... it's all about the money. Che necessità avevano i proprietari di una squadra di football americano di mettersi nel business del football? Quest'anno i dividendi ottenuti nel 2017 dal pacchetto azionario del Manchester in mano alla famiglia Glazer hanno fruttato quasi 20 milioni di euro, 15 milioni l'anno prima e la stima per il 2018 è addirittura maggiore.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Io ribadisco il mio scetticismo, mi sembra tutta una balla.
Non credo che qualcuno possa comprare il Milan senza conoscere gli effetti delle sanzioni Uefa.
Dette sanzioni incidono tanto sul valore del club.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè tra 10 giorni perde il Milan, dettaglio.



E se perde tutti i soldi, che differenza fa?


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Giugno 2018)

*. *


----------

